# bowtech tech 29



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Have you set the timing according to specs. The 2003 Owners Manual says The Tech 29 is factory set with a 0.25 inch gap between the inside module screw and the limb. The bow should have module #1 and the draw stop should be set at 3.9 I don't know which of these specs hasn't been met, but when they are all met you will have your desired results.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*timing*

the timing is correct anymore suggestions


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I talked to a friend who is a BowTech dealer and very knowledgeable. I explained your situation as best I understand it. He said is it possible someone tried to put one of the 2004 Ballbearing cams on this bow? He said if you did that there would be no let off. He also said that BowTech had made many different modules through the years. He said yours must say I-1. If it says N-1, F-1, P-1, D-1, S-1 or anyting else it won't work. You may have gotten a so called bargain because someone else messed it up and didn't want it anymore.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*tech 29*

i found the so called problem and it wasn't really a problem.

when i put the bow on he scales there is let off but it don't feel like my patriot
i guess it's the short ata that causes this?
thanks for the help and i do have the proper cam


----------

